# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  What was the last thing you bought?

## sunrise

.

----------


## Cuchculan

New Coat. Throw back to the late 80's and early 90's. Bit of fashion.

----------


## sunrise

an egg sandwich

----------


## Otherside

Takeout Curry.

----------


## Cuchculan

Scratch cards

----------


## Otherside

Latte and Waffle.

----------


## 1

A Textbook

----------


## sunrise

Crap tasting iced coffee.  $4 and I threw most of it away.

----------


## 1

Junk

----------


## Cuchculan

More scratch cards

----------


## 1

Pop

----------


## Cuchculan

Even more scratch cards. You win, you get more. Until you lose and end up with nothing.

----------


## Otherside

A laundry hamper

----------


## Cuchculan

Computer Wipes. For cleaning the computer.

----------


## Otherside

Instant coffee, served on a train. 

It was a) shit, and I really cannot stand [BEEP] coffee b) stupidly overpriced and c) I don't know why I even bought it because falling asleep would have killed time and prevented me from being bored. 

I regret buying it.

----------


## Cuchculan

Newspaper

----------


## 1

Earphones

----------


## Cuchculan

Scratchcards

----------


## sunrise

> Scratchcards



This reminded me to buy lottery tickets.

----------


## Matt36Tx

Portable battery pack to charge my phone, found em at a local store on clearance for $5.

----------


## Cuchculan

Paper

----------


## fetisha

LavenderSoap_800x800_1daa9991-7a2f-449e-a359-fcae64a506de.png

----------


## sunrise

lavender syrup

----------


## Otherside

Coffee. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

A Hat

----------


## fetisha

maxi pads  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Newspaper

----------


## Otherside

That.

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Milk

----------


## Otherside

Coffee.

I should get up earlier so I can make a coffee. It'd probably taste better and be cheaper overall. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Milk

----------


## Otherside

A shower mat. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Scratch Cards

----------


## Cuchculan

Wheatabix

----------


## 1

SD Card

----------


## Cuchculan

Chocolate

----------


## Otherside

Tinfoil. Now isn't that exciting? 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Bottle

----------


## Cuchculan

Fish

----------


## Cuchculan

Beans

----------


## InvisibleGuy

kyrie 4s.png

These ^ They're pretty bold. Not something I'd usually wear, but, you only live once. Everybody really likes them so far.

----------


## Cuchculan

Scratchcards

----------


## 1

A drink

----------


## Cuchculan

A Chair

----------


## Cuchculan

Scratchcards

----------


## Relle

Fish and chips dinner

----------


## Cuchculan

Hooded top and Fleece

----------


## AmberHearts

Pineapple

----------


## Cuchculan

Paper

----------


## 1

Book 4 class

----------


## Cuchculan

Milk

----------


## Cornholio

Cat supplies.

----------


## Cuchculan

Newspaper

----------


## 1

Pen

----------


## Cuchculan

Scratchcards

----------


## fetisha

food from the store

----------


## Cuchculan

Paper

----------


## Lunaire

Blueberry and passion fruit sorbet. ＼(^-^)／

----------


## sunrise

sunglasses

----------


## fetisha

coconut oil and alcohol

----------


## Cuchculan

Newspaper

----------


## InvisibleGuy

sun screen

Memorial Day here I come.

I see a three day weekend with my *** in an intertube floatin down the fu*ing river.

----------


## fetisha

qtips

----------


## Cuchculan

Orange Drinks

----------


## Cornholio

4 green tea shots, vodka sprite and rum. not all for me of course.

----------


## Cuchculan

Paper

----------


## Cornholio

Gatorade for I am sick.

----------


## Cuchculan

Orange

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Groceries. Before that, McDonalds Vanilla Iced Coffee. McDonald's coffee is lit. It's reeeeally good and I can either go to Starbucks and get a $10 vanilla iced coffee or go to MickieDees and spend a couple bucks. Wow.

----------


## Cuchculan

Milk

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Vampyr for PS4.

----------


## Otherside

> Vampyr for PS4.



I saw that had come out. Game looks quite good from what I've seen.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

> I saw that had come out. Game looks quite good from what I've seen.



I hope so, have not had a chance to start yet.

----------


## Cuchculan

Filter

----------


## Doseone

Beer.

----------


## Cuchculan

Orange drinks

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Cold water because it's 101 F outside.

----------


## Cuchculan

Bread

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Gas.

----------


## Cuchculan

Smokes

----------


## Cuchculan

Newspaper

----------


## Doseone

Nos.

----------


## Cuchculan

Sweat shirt

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Ice cream, frozen pizza, energy drinks. I'll start working out / my diet tomorrow lmao.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Dog toy

----------


## Cuchculan

Two books.

----------


## whisperingzombking

Monthly bus pass

----------


## Cuchculan

Newspaper

----------


## Cuchculan

Pair of runners this morning and a top to go with them.

----------


## Cassie

my nieaces birthday gift

----------


## Ironman

Groceries, I think.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Gas.

----------


## Cuchculan

DAB / DAB+ / FM Rdio

----------


## Cuchculan

3 more books

----------


## fetisha

food

----------


## Cuchculan

Spuds

----------


## 1

Clothez

----------


## Cuchculan

Long Parka

----------


## 1

Stuff

----------


## Cuchculan

Tracksuit top

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Dinner for kids at MinuteMaid Park.

Ffs. Cha-ching. Cha-ching, cha-ching. I'm getting off easy because some of this is free.

Parking - $20 - $40
Food - $40 - $80, depending on where we go in the park
Soda - $34
Ice cream (sometimes) - $30 - $40
Jerseys and souveneirs - $0 (thanks dad  ::):  )
Tickets in really good seats - $0 (thanks dad  ::):  )

Actually that's not bad I guess for a family of four. Still I can easily, eeeeasily drop $200 or $300 in one night. At the ballpark.

It's not a concert with an awesome band. It's not a really nice restaurant. It's the ballpark ffs lol.

----------


## Cuchculan

13 coins

----------


## Ironman

a bag of potato chips and a newspaper.

----------


## Cuchculan

Smokes

----------


## fetisha

food

----------


## fetisha

soap,q-tips, dental floss and gas

----------


## Doseone

Bang energy drink.

----------


## Cuchculan

Thermal t-shirt

----------


## fetisha

food

----------


## Cuchculan

Just ordered a jacket with the team logo of the football team I support. Very cheap.

----------


## fetisha

hair weave >_<

----------


## fetisha

yerba mate tea

----------


## Cuchculan

Power bank

----------


## JamieWAgain

Sunglasses

----------


## Cuchculan

Have to stop buying coats.

----------


## Cuchculan

Base Layer Thermal top

----------


## Otherside

Sugar, croissants, breakfast cereal, shampoo

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Guardians of the galaxy Vol 1 and Vol 2 soundtracks.

----------


## 1

Body Wash

----------


## Cuchculan

Game

----------


## fetisha

phone case

----------


## Cuchculan

Book

----------


## Cuchculan

Two CDs

----------


## Relle

Bluetooth speaker

----------


## Cuchculan

Long sleeved t-shirt

----------


## Doseone

Multi-effects pedal and a soldering tool. I need to fix the wiring in my guitar.

----------


## Cuchculan

Meat

----------


## fetisha

Dental floss

----------


## Cuchculan

Another long sleeved t-shirt

----------


## Doseone

Guitar cable and a peg winder drill bit. Never again will I go back to stringing guitars by hand. I attached it to my drill and went to work. It took like a 20th of the time it usually takes.

----------


## fetisha

aspirin and maxi pads

----------


## Cuchculan

Belt

----------


## Doseone

Swisher Sweets. I don't smoke, but every so often I get a craving to smoke a cigar.

----------


## Cuchculan

Milk

----------


## Cuchculan

Meat

----------


## fetisha

More asprin

----------


## Cuchculan

Bread

----------


## Doseone

Even more asprin.

----------


## Cuchculan

Jocks

----------


## fetisha

Ice cream ( I couldn't resist >_<)

----------


## 1

A Textbook

----------


## Cuchculan

Fred Perry Polo Shirt

----------


## fetisha

Gingerale

----------


## Cuchculan

Two things for drinking out of. Long plastic things with lids on them.

----------


## fetisha

toilet paper and food

----------


## Cuchculan

Lighters

----------


## fetisha

Tidepods

----------


## Cuchculan

Paper

----------


## fetisha

more aspirin and headphones

----------


## Cuchculan

Milk and eggs

----------


## fetisha

sparkling water soda and ice cream

----------


## Cuchculan

Newspaper

----------


## fetisha

Champagne

----------


## Cuchculan

Just ordered 2 baseball caps. Us men like to colour code too.

----------


## 1

A Gift

----------


## Cuchculan

Umbro Top

----------


## fetisha

subway sandwich

----------


## CeCe

pizzahut bread sticks

----------


## Cuchculan

Milk

----------


## Cuchculan

Just ordered a new Digital camera. Old one broke a year back. Got this half price. So here's hoping.

----------


## fetisha

earrings and panties

----------


## Cuchculan

Adidas hooded top arrived in the post this morning.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Internet. Or if you don't count that a redbull.

----------


## Cuchculan

Clock Radio

----------


## Relle

Groceries

----------


## fetisha

thread and detergent

----------


## Cuchculan

A plant for my neighbour because she is taken care of our garden when she does her own. Just to say ' Thank You '

----------


## Cuchculan

Bought 6 packets of Fudge when out earlier. Yum.

----------


## Kimbra

I bought some tea at Starbucks

----------


## Cuchculan

Fred Perry Coat for my brother

----------


## Cuchculan

> Are you liking it? I was thinking of getting a point and shoot for video.  My phone has been getting buggy.
> 
> 
> Last thing I bought:   Audible book on Amazon



Both pictures and video are great with this camera. Liked that they included a 16gb SD card free. 

Bought a book on Bruce Springsteen. Not a fan. But I will read it anyway.

----------


## Smalm

2 packs of hair clips. It's summer. I like my hair up in a bun, makes my neck and face feel less hot.

----------


## Cuchculan

6 packets of fudge

----------


## fetisha

sparkling water bottle

----------


## Cuchculan

Protein milk

----------


## Smalm

Hand lotion.

----------


## fetisha

pedialyte

----------


## Cuchculan

Two football tops

----------


## CeCe

socks

----------


## Cuchculan

A door mat with the Joker on it. Saw it and loved it. 

joker 001.JPG

----------


## CeCe

pop

----------


## Cuchculan

3 books

----------


## CloudMaker

porchkop sandwich

----------


## Cuchculan

An amazing talking chess game. For a whopping 4 Euro in a charity shop. Kind of one you can't buy these days. Works perfectly. Are 7 other games you can also play on it. Excellent find, when all I actually went in for was to look at books.


EEECTY000400_1_640.jpg

----------


## Cuchculan

Books

----------


## Cuchculan

Protein Milk

----------


## Lucid

Coffee

----------


## Cuchculan

Moby CD

----------


## Cuchculan

Another 4 pairs of socks

----------


## Cassie

A water bottle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Bought 2 Artic storm fleeces today.

----------


## CloudMaker

a one way ticket to HELL

----------


## Cuchculan

I'm on a highway to hell !!!!!! LOL

Protein milk I bough today.

----------


## Kimbra

underpants

----------


## Cassie

Clothing during my hypo maniac breakdown I spent a good portion of my Christmas money indulging in clothes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lucid

Overpriced car insurance

----------


## Cuchculan

A jigsaw ( There's a surprise )

----------


## ConstellationStudies

burger king impossible whopper with only pickle and ketchup and a large fry

----------


## Cuchculan

Some frozen food for the mother.

----------


## CloudMaker

> burger king impossible whopper with only pickle and ketchup and a large fry



I heard those are high in ESTROGEN

----------


## Cassie

Avocado socks and hedgehog socks from target. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Simpson's Jigsaw

----------


## Cassie

A hedgehog blanket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Sleevless Fleece

----------


## Cuchculan

Memory foam trainers

----------


## Cuchculan

Magazine

----------


## CeCe

pizza

----------


## Cuchculan

Done a full big shop this morning. Pick any item on the list. Madera cake

----------


## sunrise

storage baskets

----------


## Cuchculan

Lawn Mower

----------


## Cassie

Drive in movie tickets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Newspaper

----------


## fetisha

Headphones

----------


## Cuchculan

Football magazine four, four, two.

----------


## Cassie

Hairbrush and a iPad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Messages. Nowhere bloody opened here only shops for food.

----------


## Otherside

Irish also use that word for food? Not just a Scottish thing then.  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

We use a lot of similar words. Am reading a book based in Aberdeen at the moment. Surprised at some of the words been used. Bog for toilet. My mother actually writes bog rolls on the list for the shops when they are needed. Thought we only said that one. Lot of words been used that you would hear in Ireland also. That I assumed were slang terms here in Ireland alone.

----------


## CeCe

A tv stand

----------


## Cuchculan

Polo Shirt

----------


## Lunaire

A cat tower

----------


## Cuchculan

Newspaper

----------


## Lunaire

> Newspaper



Are those common there? I don’t remember the last time I’ve even seen one. 

Thread topic: cat litter.  :silly:

----------


## Cuchculan

Daily news and the likes. You read them. LOL

Polo Shirt

----------


## Flavor

French fries.

----------


## Cuchculan

Milk

----------


## CeCe

butter

----------


## CeCe

lentils

----------


## Cuchculan

Newspaper

----------


## CeCe

bubble gum

----------


## Cuchculan

Still that newspaper

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

A haircut
Frank's red hot
Campbell chicken noodle soup
Instant noodles
Isopropyl alcohol 
Italian sausage pasta sauce
Sangiovese

----------


## Cuchculan

Done a lot of shopping this morning. So loads of items.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Spanish wine
Irish stout 
Habanero salsa 
Tinned tuna in olive oil
Strawberries 
Frozen perogies 
Energy drinks 
Body wash
Laundry detergent 
Air wick reloads

----------


## Cuchculan

15 jigsaws

----------


## Otherside

Ice cream maker

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Mango bubble tea and bourbon chicken lunch at the mall good court

----------


## Cuchculan

Just basic food stuff

----------


## Otherside

Gin and Tonic

----------


## Cuchculan

Newspaper

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

A traditional Ukrainian lunch I can't say I enjoyed

----------


## Cuchculan

Tracksuit top

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Salicylic acid face mask

----------


## Cuchculan

Food shopping

----------


## Otherside

Rail ticket

----------


## Cuchculan

Mars bars

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Hair conditioner
Two pairs of shoes
Korean eye patches that are very slimy and weird to use
A new moisturizer

----------


## Cuchculan

A model to make of a harp

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Delivery from a Thai restaurant via Uber Eats

----------


## Cuchculan

Small Radio

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> Small Radio



Oh I've been meaning to buy one for a while, a vintage looking one. What's the model you bought?

----------


## Cuchculan

Newspaper

----------


## Relle

Gas for my car. These prices here are crazy, $5.00 or more per gallon depending on where you go. I spent $45 just to fill my tank. Before the prices went up on everything, $20 could easily fill my tank. It sucks.

----------


## Cuchculan

> Gas for my car. These prices here are crazy, $5.00 or more per gallon depending on where you go. I spent $45 just to fill my tank. Before the prices went up on everything, $20 could easily fill my tank. It sucks.



Costs over 100 to fill a tank here. You have it easy over there.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Passport renewal for 10 years
Primitivo x 2

----------


## Cuchculan

Newspaper

----------


## Otherside

A rail ticket.

----------


## orb

Microsoft Arc mouse
Some game DLC

----------


## Otherside

Chai

----------


## Cuchculan

Another newspaper.

----------


## Otherside

Coffee beans

----------


## Cuchculan

Diesel coat. This is the business.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Contact lenses

----------


## Cuchculan

Load of shopping

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Frank's hot sauce 
Cabernet sauvignon 
Grapes 
Raspberries 
Salad mix 
Frozen veggie mix 
Canned soup

----------


## Cuchculan

Two pairs of cargo trousers

----------


## Flavor

soda

----------


## Cuchculan

Basic shopping

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

A couple books and a sundress

----------


## Cuchculan

More basic shopping

----------


## Cassie

Diaper bag infant clothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Hair conditioner 
Lip balms 
Vitamin C face serum 
Vietnamese food

----------


## Cuchculan

Jumper and polo shirt

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Groceries... have to revamp so my diet is healthier.
Wild salmon filet 
Ground flaxseed
Red pepper hummus 
Havarti and provolone cheeses
Smoked deli ham
Whole wheat tortillas
Whole wheat pasta 
Roasted garlic pasta sauce 
Grapefruits 
Bananas
Spinach and arugula

----------


## Cuchculan

3D jigsaw

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Chicken shawarma

----------


## Cuchculan

Done a weekly shop this morning

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

A bag of grapes

----------


## rabidfoxes

Three small aubergines. Visited four shops - they had either none, or these tiny things for 80p each. Grr. The walk was real nice though.

----------


## Cuchculan

Bananas

----------


## Otherside

Coffee

----------


## Cuchculan

3D model of some big German castle

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

A couple basic t-shirts and some knitted halter tops on sale. A couple paperbacks also on sale.

Also a few foods to sustain me through my postop period: Tuna, macaroni, bouillon, pasta sauce, and table salt.

----------


## Cuchculan

Hybrid hooded shirt

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Airplane tickets, shuttle ticket, and hotel night

----------


## Cuchculan

Chilli Pepper's latest album. Unlimited Love.

----------


## rabidfoxes

A lot of groceries: fruit, vegetables, non-alco beers, herbs, beans, crispbread, oat & coconut milk(s), vegan fish sauce. Food that will keep me going for a week. 





> Chilli Pepper's latest album. Unlimited Love.



How is it? It's kinda impressive that they're still doing their thing.

----------


## Cuchculan

Bit slower than normal. Takes a bit of getting used to.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Korean food delivery (japchae, bulgogi bibambap), a haircut, craft beer, some household items.

----------


## Cuchculan

Just a bunch of food shopping

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

A 6-pack of strong craft brew.

----------


## rabidfoxes

A loaf of bread, a jar of vegetable stock & oats. I tried for some mineral oil as well but no luck.

----------


## Cuchculan

Another jacket. Cutter & Buck. More a Summer jacket. So won't be worn for a long time. Not in this bloody country.

----------


## Ironman

Birthday card for my niece.  She turns 3 next week - older woman lol.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Dinner for myself and friend (her birthday).

----------


## rabidfoxes

A bunch of bananas (for my breakfast) and a bag of coffee (for the food bank collection). Grumpy as hell for having to go out and get those bananas, I didn't realize I'd run out.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Frozen lasagna, Alfredo sauce, white wine, salmon fillet, pressed tofu, salad greens, bananas

----------


## Cuchculan

Basic food shopping

----------


## Otherside

Tube ticket

----------


## Doseone

A book.

----------


## Cuchculan

Telescope. Another one. That makes 2 now.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Bus tickets from Banff to Johnston Canyon

----------


## Cuchculan

Newspaper

----------


## CloudMaker

A magnet from the world famous clown hotel

----------


## Cuchculan

Jacket

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Plane tickets and hotel

----------


## Cuchculan

Basic food shopping

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Thai dinner for me and brother

----------


## Cuchculan

Bananas

----------


## CeCe

booze

----------


## Cuchculan

Food shopping

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Dinner for me and friend

----------


## Cuchculan

Thermals for my mother

----------


## Otherside

Theatre tickets

----------


## Cuchculan

> Theatre tickets



Posh

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Canned soup, udon noodles, marinara sauce, poultry, Australian merlot

----------


## Cuchculan

Ordered a 9 inch curb chain braclet for men. On sale for 9 Euro.

----------

